# Should the community name be VPSBoard or vpsBoard or any other



## bizzard (May 20, 2013)

VPS, being an acronym, I like to write it in capitals. Same is my view on the community name. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## 365Networks (May 20, 2013)

I was wondering this as well, I do like vpsBoard as it is a bit different, VPSBoard is fine with me as well.


----------



## DalComp (May 20, 2013)

VPS Beard


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 20, 2013)

I personally feel like this is starting to get a bit nitpicky.  But meh vpsBoard because that's how it was.


----------



## bizzard (May 20, 2013)

DalComp said:


> VPS Beard


I like my VPS's clean shaved


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2013)

VPSBoard I voted for.


----------



## KuJoe (May 20, 2013)

I like it stylized the way it is: vpsBoard


----------



## Marc M. (May 20, 2013)

+1 for vpsBoard


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 20, 2013)

I'm not trying to be a dick but who cares?


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2013)

bizzard said:


> VPS, being an acronym, I like to write it in capitals. Same is my view on the community name. What do you guys think about it?


This.


----------



## KuJoe (May 20, 2013)

VPS is an acronym but vpsBoard is a name.


----------



## George_Fusioned (May 20, 2013)

vpsBoard +1


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> VPS is an acronym but vpsBoard is a name.


Apart from the fact VPS and vps are different things?


----------



## KuJoe (May 20, 2013)

Brad said:


> Apart from the fact VPS and vps are different things?


I am not sure what you mean, you just typed the same thing twice but one is in caps and the other is lowercase.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 20, 2013)

+1 for vpsBoard


----------



## mikho (May 20, 2013)

+1 for vpsBoard


----------



## Chronic (May 20, 2013)

I'm all up for VPSBoard or even VPS Board. My OCD kicks in every time I see _vps_.


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

V.P.S.-Board


----------



## elusus83 (May 20, 2013)

I like vpsBoard


----------



## Epidrive (May 21, 2013)

VPS Board (with a space)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 22, 2013)

I just use VPSB.


----------



## Ivan (May 22, 2013)

VPSBoard, VPS Board, VPSB.


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 22, 2013)

vpsBoard ftw!


----------



## bizzard (May 24, 2013)

Since most people here like vpsBoard, seems like I have to adjust to it, or may be I can start another one with the VPS in capitals


----------

